# Stockpiling domain names



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

On another thread there is some talk of buying up domain names and got me curious.

What do you look for in a name when you are buying?
Keywords?
Geographical reference?
Phrases?
Competitors names?

Do you stick to .coms or buy same names with several extensions (.biz)

Do you point them to your site or just let them sit?

What are some of the reasons you do this?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I never understood this either. Unless you snatch up a good name that might be worth selling for a profit someday, I don't see the reason to have a dozen plus names. Seems like its a lot to keep up with if they are doing nothing (no roi) at the present time. 

If you have multiple names pointing to your site, I'm guessing you are utilizing keywords in those names to be found? Wouldn't it be easier to just use those keywords in your main site? I have no clue....


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

RCP, It think the answer to your questions depends on your intent. Some are buying for SEO reasons for their own sites, some are long term investments, some just buy to flip, etc. 

Your questions - 

_Do you stick to .coms or buy same names with several extensions (.biz)_

Yes, you'll want to stick primarily with .com and .net, for ranking purposes 

_Keywords?_

Keywords in the domain is always recommend for ranking purposes.
( My theory is that value given to this, will decline more and more )

_Geographical reference?_

Again, matched with keyword it helps with ranking.

_Phrases?_

Not sure what you mean this, but you'll want to go something like keyword+geo location as in HousePaintersInYourCity.com

Competitors names?

I think you have to be careful with this one. If they have trademarked the name then absolutely not, that trademark infringement. IMO, its really not worth buying competitors name, as most 1st page competitors do not use the business name as domain names.


Domain buying, selling, and flipping is a big business, and some dedicate themselves solely to this business. I think its alot harder nowadays to grab the good ones, since there so many people watching and waiting.

It's funny this thread came up, as of yesterday I found a domain that is expired and is going through the grace period, where the owner can still register it.

_This is not for the painting business._

In my particular case, what is my reason for wanting this domain?...... Its a domain that has high PR and my keyword in it. It has high PR links going to it. Its helping power a competitors website also. If I'm able to get, I will do what I need to do to keep the high PR, and point to my site.

I know from the other thread some of you buy domains, what are your reasons?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I talked to Parodi about this. I was going to drop one of my personal domains and buy something directly worded for business. And I would still have billarchibald.com plus the other that would be exactly the wording I needed for SEO.

In a nutshell, Parodi said won't do as much good as key words and web presence. Basically one would have Joe Schmoe Painting with tags, keywords, and body text tell the world he is the best interior/exterior painting in South Hixville, Maine. He has all the keywords so that anyone searching for a painter in Maine, his name comes up. Great!

Now he decides to buy the domain MaineHousePainter.com Is he going to point that to JoeSchmoePainting.com? But JoeSchmoe Painting is already ranking high. Is going to have a mirrored site? Google doesn't like duplicate content on two sites. 

(At least that's what I thought he said in a nutshell)

He did say that one of the best ways to increase your ranking is through youtube vids and the keywords used to describe the vid. Soon enough, the search engines will determine YOU are the expert and rank you top.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

I buy domain names for the hell of it, lol.

I don't see the value though in trying to scoff up all domains that are similar to yours (trying to keep the competition out) because it adds up, moneywise and it really doesn't do much, especially if the other guy just has better content.

I've read that pointing too many domain names to one site causes search engines to drop most of them anyway.

Now, if you're looking to build different sites with different domain names to test each one against the other...that doesn't sound like a bad idea to me. Most advertisers run numerous similar ads to see which ones pull better.

PWG is right IMO, in that you could probably fare better with better descriptions, keywords, etc.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have several sites, all on different platforms and it is interesting to see how they compare. The neat thing is, with my blogs, youtube and social media, when you search for painters in my area, most organic results are mine.

I wonder how that would differ if I only had one site with all domains pointing to it.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

daArch said:


> ....I was going to drop one of my personal domains and buy something directly worded for business. And I would still have billarchibald.com plus the other that would be exactly the wording I needed for SEO.


Keywords in domain by itself will not get high rankings. It just one the factors to consider in the overall picture. If your looking to make your particular website rank better, you need to focus on what your doing on the website and off. 

Now if your talking about a new site, then yes get that keyword rich domain and take advantage of what value it does give you. 

But in a case like yours *daArch*, you have a domain that has both age and PR, if I were you _IMO_, I would stick with this and do more with the site, then domain.

For example, what gets more traffic - wallpaper hanger or wallpaper installer or wallcovering hanger, etc. Then adjust the website accordingly. Yes, your website will still rank for related terms since google will show someone looking for a wallcovering installer a site for a wallpaper hanger, but you'll rank higher if your targeting the exact term the searcher wanted. 

Also, since Google merges the site with the places listing, your places listing should optimized as well.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its an addiction. I have over 200 keyword rich dotcoms. The majority of them are for investment.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I own verneps.com


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> I own verneps.com


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

daArch said:


> I talked to Parodi about this. I was going to drop one of my personal domains and buy something directly worded for business. And I would still have billarchibald.com plus the other that would be exactly the wording I needed for SEO.
> 
> In a nutshell, Parodi said won't do as much good as key words and web presence.


I just dropped in to ask a question and I see you have invoked the parodi name, Bill. I'll start another thread for that question. 

On the subject of multiple domain names though, the last time I looked at that subject, the "conventional wisdom" was that it violated content rules and was therefore a nonstarter. The google robots need to scan and record content which then gets processed through their algorithms and hopefully gets your site indexed with good ranking. When you have a domain name set to instantly redirect to another site it also affects the googlebot...the bot instantly bounces off the dummy site one has set up to attract the visits in the first place...so what good is that? Having a bunch of "keyword-rich" domains without any content doesn't benefit you in terms of search.

There are many "gooses" to hotwire good rankings but the best strategy is still the old "eat your broccoli" advice....get unique content for your site. 

With Google content is king. If anyone is have difficulty getting to page one in their market my advice to you is to write original content on the subject of painting. If google senses relevant original content that is unique information you will be rewarded in ranking. Also if you have good original content you will have no trouble getting inbound links either which is the tried and true method for bumping up the "importance" of your site in the eyes of the googlebots.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

parodi said:


> I just dropped in to ask a question and I see you have invoked the parodi name, Bill. I'll start another thread for that question.
> 
> On the subject of multiple domain names though, the last time I looked at that subject, the "conventional wisdom" was that it violated content rules and was therefore a nonstarter. The google robots need to scan and record content which then gets processed through their algorithms and hopefully gets your site indexed with good ranking. When you have a domain name set to instantly redirect to another site it also affects the googlebot...the bot instantly bounces off the dummy site one has set up to attract the visits in the first place...so what good is that? Having a bunch of "keyword-rich" domains without any content doesn't benefit you in terms of search.
> 
> ...


 
Jim

I think you hit on something important. There is such a misconception about what good or original content is. Alot of contractors load up their sites/blogs/social media with:

"Your Hicksville Delaware Contractor for Exterior Painting!!!!!"

or worse yet, post "recent articles" that are the most generic content farm junk on the internet. 

It is encouraging to see more contractors little by little creating original content. Contractors talk about wanting to attract better quality customers, sometimes it starts with putting out a better quality presentation, and lets face it, online image is a part of that. People research contractors often times before ever calling or meeting with them.
I believe consumers of home improvement services can see through the small company trying to look slick. Its important to give them a sense of who you are, what your company is about, instead of a bunch more online noise. Content can be a great resource.


----------



## palmerjerr (Aug 2, 2010)

If you look at the business perspective, keywords make more sense. This is because keywords related to your website will be more easily searchable by search engines.


----------

